# A Record mit fester IP



## Andre (14. März 2008)

Hallo
zwei fragen:
Ich habe bei mir eine feste IP bis zum netz (also externe IP) nun habe ich für www.example1.com die Interne feste IP genommen und als A Record die Externe IP. --- sollte so funktionieren !

1. Für die www.example2.com gebe ich eine neue IP in der IP Liste ein und nehme diese, muss ich für den A Record auch die externe IP nehmen oder die des servers (die des servers verwendet auch www.example1.com).
Für www.example2.com kommt immer  - *geteilte IP* -

2. Bei www.example1.com habe ich das hägchen bei DNS und MX gemacht, anschliessend bearbeitet:

```
MX      10 mail.example1.com.
  MX      10 [URL="http://www.example1.com"]www.example1.com[/URL].
example1.com.      A        192.168.1.1
www       A       222.222.222.222
mail       A       222.222.222.222
```
nach der bearbeitung der DNS habe ich zwei MX einträge kann ich einen von Hand löschen - www.example1.com -
in der 

```
~
```
ist er aber richtig
Gruss - Danke


----------



## Till (14. März 2008)

> sollte so funktionieren !


Ja, das ist korrekt.

1) Du musst die selbe interne IP nehmen wie für example1.com, da Du nur eine externe IP hast. Du kannst beliebig viele Webs auf einer IP haben, solange nicht jedes SSL benötigt.

2) Lösche ienfach eine der MX Einträge im DNS-Manager.


----------

